# disassamento



## quasar

Ciao a tutti, ho di nuovo una domanda per voi... come dite in spagnolo "Disassamento"? Si intende il fatto di essere fuori asse, o meglio una misura di quanto si è "non simmetrici". Ad esempio una linea disassata di 2cm vuol dire che è più lunga di 2cm da un lato dell'asse (di simmetria) rispetto all'altro (es 8 cm da una parte e 10 dall'altra). Come lo potrei dire? a me vengono in mente solo frasi lunghissime ma mi serve un termine il più piccolo possibile da mettere su un pulsante (è per un programma per il computer)
Grazie!


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Qasar,

Di solito utilizzo "posizione asimmetrica", non so se può esserti d'aiuto.

Ciao


----------



## quasar

Cioè "posición asimétrica"?
potrebbe anche andare, dai, grazie Yulan!


----------



## Yulan

Sì, Quasar, posición asimétrica.

Figurati e di che? ;-)


----------



## Montesacro

Quasar, non so come aiutarti, ma a me pare che "posición asimétrica" non sia un granché come traduzione di disassamento.


----------



## quasar

Allora se scrivo così secondo voi si capisce??

disassamento soletta (cm) =  Asimétria Losa (cm)


----------



## honeyheart

quasar said:


> Allora se scrivo così secondo voi si capisce??
> 
> disassamento soletta (cm) =  Asimetría Losa (cm)


Secondo me sì, anche perché si presuppone che quelli che useranno questo programma se ne intendono di costruzione, no?


----------



## quasar

Spero proprio di si!
Grazie per la correzione degli accenti!!


----------



## Yulan

Qasar,

Mi dispiace che *"posición asimétrica*" possa averti portato fuori strada: è il termine che ho appreso dai radiologi in Spagna e che viene da loro usato per indicare il *disassamento *di un piano porta-paziente su tavoli telecomandati Radio/Fluoro per la radiologia diagnostica medicale e sta ad indicare esattamente la posizione che hai descritto nel tuo post iniziale.

Vero è che  "posición asimétrica" è un termine sufficientemente neutro per consentirne l'applicazione in ogni campo, speravo potesse servire come spunto, idea, suggerimento per giungere al termine che cercavi. 

Come sempre il contesto fa la differenza: spero di non averti portato fuori strada.

Ciao 



Montesacro said:


> Quasar, non so come aiutarti, ma a me pare che "posición asimétrica" non sia un granché come traduzione di disassamento.


 

Ciao Montesacro,

Se la definizione non ti sembra un granchè, mi aspetteri un'alternativa da parte tua, no? 

Grazie


----------



## gatogab

En la red se encuentran más fotografías que definiciones de *disassamento.*

*Sfasamento* c'entra?
Magari poco o niente.


----------



## Yulan

Hola GatoG!
¿Todo bien?

La condizione di asimmetria è proprio quella spiegata da Qasar nel primo post.  
Sfasamento rende l'idea, ma il termine tecnico è disassamento o asimmetria.

¡Un saludoooo! 



@Angel.Aura, hai ragione! Mi scuso, mi dimentico sempre dell'opzione Edit


----------



## WUPPIE

¿Podría ser "no coincidentes", que no coinciden?

 É troppo poco _técnico, _certo?
 Wuppie


----------



## Yulan

Hola Wuppie,

¡Gracias por tu aportación! 

De hecho, es así, las dos líneas o partes no coinciden, pero ... tienes razón, técnicamente no creo que se utilice. 

¡Un saludo!


----------



## Tomby

Al margen de _asimetría_, sólo se me ocurre "_asimetrismo_", palabra que aparece masivamente en Google, aunque NO está contemplada en el DRAE.


> ... Ad esempio una linea disassata di 2cm vuol dire che è più lunga di 2cm da un lato dell'asse (di simmetria) rispetto all'altro (es 8 cm da una parte e 10 dall'altra...)


Yo diría que la línea _es asimétrica en 2cm_ o que _sufre una asimetría de 2cm_.
¿Puede valer _*desequilibrio *_o es poco técnico?


----------



## Montesacro

Yulan said:


> Montesacro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar, non so come aiutarti, ma a me pare che "posición asimétrica" non sia un granché come traduzione di disassamento.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao Montesacro,
> 
> Se la definizione non ti sembra un granchè, mi aspetteri un'alternativa da parte tua, no?
> 
> Grazie
Click to expand...

 
L'ho già scritto, non saprei 

Comunque penso che il problema stia nella definizione di disassamento fornita da quasar.
"Disassamento" non c'entra nulla con "asimmetria".

Do un esempio "visivo":

1) -----------------

2) ----------------------

3) -----------------

Ecco, l'estremità della linea 2 è disassata (non allineata) rispetto alle linee 1 e 3.

Da quello che ho capito, quasar vorrebbe un termine in spagnolo che indichi la misura del disassamento.

O forse no, forse intende qualcosa che ha poco a che fare con il disassamento...


----------



## quasar

Quando ho parlato di linee, intendevo fare un esempio "semplice", ma se non è chiaro, nessun problema, chiarisco: (perdonate il disegno "ben poco" tecnico!! )

questo è un tegolo, diciamo, simmetrico 

_______________|________________
|______________|________________| 
.........|_|......... |...........|_|...........


e questo ha la soletta tagliata dal lato destro: 
_______________|____________
|______________|____________| 
.........|_|......... |...........|_|...........

si chiama, in questo caso, disassamento la quota:

..............................................|_x_|
..............................................|.....|

Non so se ho fatto più confusione che chiarimento, adesso, comunque era proprio disassamento la parola più corretta, con asimmetria e simili si può capire lo stesso, mentre le altre mi sembrano non adatte.
Ma ringrazio tutti per il vostro preziosissimo aiuto!!
Quasar


----------



## Yulan

E' charissimo Quasar!

Credo che "coeficiente de asimetría" o "cuota de asimetría" possano andare bene.

Se rimangono dubbi, c'è sempre Wikipedia! 

Saludos


----------



## Montesacro

Yulan said:


> Credo che "coeficiente de asimetría" o "cuota de asimetría" possano andare bene.


 
No, non sono d'accordo, a me la parola _asimetría_ non piace proprio.

E neanche _coeficiente_ è una scelta corretta. quasar vuole sapere la misura della lunghezza del disassamento, e non il rapporto tra questa e la lunghezza "normale" del tegolo (il coefficiente è sempre un fattore, moltiplica sempre qualcosa).

Vabbè, provo a dare dei suggerimenti, vediamo che ne pensano i madrelingua:

_- medida de desalineación_
_- medida de desalineamiento_
_- medida de falta de alineación._


----------



## Yulan

*Quasar,*
se hai un sacco di spazio a disposizione, credo che possa anche andare bene "cuota o valor de desalinemiento" o, a questo punto, "saliente lateral" ...



*Montesacro,*
sono d'accordo su "coefficiente".
Non sono invece molto d'accordo su medida, perchè il disassamento di cui parla Quasar è un valore ben preciso, una quota e, secondo me si esprime meglio con "cuota" per l'appunto.


----------



## Montesacro

Yulan said:


> *Quasar,*
> se hai un sacco di spazio a disposizione, credo che possa anche andare bene "cuota o valor de desalinemiento" o, a questo punto, "saliente lateral" ...


 
Avevo pensato anch'io a "saliente lateral". Non mi sembra male come idea, ma il fatto è che, se ho interpretato bene l'ultimo post di quasar, bisognerebbe dargli un valore negativo perché stiamo parlando di "rientranze" e non di "sporgenze".



Yulan said:


> *Montesacro,*
> sono d'accordo su "coefficiente".
> Non sono invece molto d'accordo su medida, perchè il disassamento di cui parla Quasar è un valore ben preciso, una quota e, secondo me si esprime meglio con "cuota" per l'appunto.


 
Dunque, tu intendi "quota" con la seguente accezione (dal Treccani): 
_*d.* Nel disegno tecnico e architettonico, misura delle diverse parti, di macchine o strutture di un edificio, rappresentate sia in pianta, sia in prospetto o in sezione. _

Ho controllato nel DRAE l'entrata "cuota": non c'è nulla di corrispondente.


Mah, forse la cosa migliore, visto che quasar ha bisogno della massima concisione, è scrivere in quel pulsante semplicemente "desalineación" o "desalineamiento".


----------



## Yulan

Sì, Montesacro, dopo qualche annetto che vedo disegni tecnici, mi sento di dire che l'accezione del termine "quota" usata in quest'ambito è quella della Treccani 

Come certamente sai, nuovi termini (soprattutto in ambito tecnico) vegono coniati ed entrano a far parte dell'uso comune e riconosciuto, senza che, per questo, i dizionari siano aggiornati ...  magari tra  qualche anno  il DRAE non solo darà l'accezione di "cuota" come qui sopra, ma, chissà, magari darà anche la definizione di "disassamento"  ...  non solo quella di "asimetría" (già inclusa).


----------



## Montesacro

Yulan said:


> Come certamente sai, nuovi termini (soprattutto in ambito tecnico) vegono coniati ed entrano a far parte dell'uso comune e riconosciuto, senza che, per questo, i dizionari siano aggiornati ...


 
Sicuramente.
Ma non è il caso di quota/cuota.

Il significato di "quota" che ho riportato nel mio intervento precedente non si può certo definire un neologismo.


----------



## Yulan

Montesacro, scusami, cosa vuoi che ti risponda? Che quando aggiorneranno i dizionari includeranno e "neologismi" e  "nuove accezioni di termini già in uso ?   

Onestamente ho l'impressione che si stia andando un po' fuori strada: ritengo che Quasar, a questo punto, abbia già risolto il suo problema, quindi chiuderei qui.


----------



## 0scar

]

*di·sas·sa·mén·to
*s.m. *TS* mecc.
in elementi meccanici, _mancanza di allineamento_ degli assi (De Mauro)

En castellano _desalineación_ o _asimetría_.


----------



## Yulan

Mil graciasOscar por tu "aportación castiza"!

Yulan


----------



## Tomby

Yulan said:


> *Quasar,*
> se hai un sacco di spazio a disposizione, credo che possa anche andare bene "cuota o valor de desalinemiento" o, a questo punto, "saliente lateral" ...
> 
> 
> 
> *Montesacro,*
> sono d'accordo su "coefficiente".
> Non sono invece molto d'accordo su medida, perchè il disassamento di cui parla Quasar è un valore ben preciso, una quota e, secondo me si esprime meglio con "cuota" per l'appunto.


Desde un principio se ha comentado "asimetría". Creo que es lo cierto.
Por otra parte, la distancia entre un punto y un eje en español se conoce como _*distancia axial*_.


----------



## Yulan

¡Mil graciasTombatossals!

Distancia axial es otra definición ... ¡genial!

Un saludo


----------



## quasar

Quasi quasi ci metteri un'immagine!!!
Mi sa che mantengo "asimetría losa" perchè se "desalineación" o "desalineamiento" hanno il significato che sembra in italiano, si confonde con un'altra cosa ancora che c'è dopo. 
Ancora grazie a tutti!!
Quasar


----------

